# Can i decorate enclosures with bark from outside?



## Juno Choi (Aug 16, 2012)

Is it okay for me to just find a piece of bark outside, nice for my a.avic to climb. Wash it with water and microwave it, am i correct?


----------



## PrettyHate (Aug 16, 2012)

I used bark from outside to do this : http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?234631-My-custom-8x8xx12-Nano-Set-up-for-A.-avic
However I didnt even bother to wash it, I just threw it in the oven for 45 minutes at 350 degrees.


----------



## billopelma (Aug 16, 2012)

I do it all the time and IMHO any sort of sterilization is detrimental, just put it right in.


Bill


----------



## z32upgrader (Aug 16, 2012)

I have done it with my P. cambridgei and P. miranda, and both are doing fine.  I found a dead pine tree and carefully pulled off some intact tubes of bark, and it works perfectly.  They seem to love it!


----------



## Aviara (Aug 17, 2012)

Microwaving sounds kind of dangerous, like the wood might explode... I've never tried it, it just sounds like an awful idea. I know lots of people bake wood before using it in vivariums and aquariums. Personally, I buy any pieces of wood from reliable suppliers to save myself the worry of bringing in stowaway. Nevertheless, if you feel comfortable with the elevated risk of bringing in wood gathered from outside, then that is your choice. Plenty of people do so and have good results.

---------- Post added 08-17-2012 at 01:11 AM ----------




z32upgrader said:


> I have done it with my P. cambridgei and P. miranda, and both are doing fine.  I found a dead pine tree and carefully pulled off some intact tubes of bark, and it works perfectly.  They seem to love it!


NEVER use pine in the enclosure of any animal. It is an aromatic wood that is toxic to most species. The same is true for cedar. Cypress (better for humid tanks) and aspen (better for dry tanks) bedding are both safe to use with invertebrates as well as vertebrates.


----------



## Armstrong5 (Aug 17, 2012)

Aviara the op said he was using pine bark which is fine you just want to use the actual wood.


----------



## SLINGwingMAN (Aug 17, 2012)

billopelma said:


> I do it all the time and IMHO any sort of sterilization is detrimental, just put it right in.
> 
> 
> Bill


I am curious to find out how sterilization is detrimental. Can you explain this a little further?


----------



## SamuraiSid (Aug 19, 2012)

SLINGwingMAN said:


> I am curious to find out how sterilization is detrimental. Can you explain this a little further?


Because in life there are good bacteria and bad bacteria. When you sterilize you kill off everything, and that usually leaves a lot of valuabe real estate for new, badder, bacteria. Its actually something that is only being seriously studied for the past few years... early 2000's that Im aware of. But sterilization isnt bad, its over sterilization.... But I guess most people see over use as normal nowadays... Not sure how any of this is useful in the world of bugs though.... Consilience.



Armstrong5 said:


> Aviara the op said he was using pine bark which is fine you just want to use the actual wood.


I know a couple of people who use "whatever" wood, pine included, with no problems. Cedar has natural insecticidal oils that come from the bark, and this will kill your T. Thankfully you cannot bleach this stuff. Thats how I learned my lesson


----------



## Necromion (Aug 19, 2012)

I use willow bark in my enclosures I just rinse it and inspect it for any bugs such as centipedes or anything that can prove detrimental to my T's and bake it for a while (30 minutesish) and let it cool. after that I add it to my enclosures.


----------



## Lopez (Aug 19, 2012)

Just brush off any centipedes or anything like that and put it in. Why are you sterilising it? Tarantulas don't live in a vacuum.


----------



## SNAFU (Aug 20, 2012)

I've used oak bark many times and just nuked it in the microwave or baked in the regular oven. It might smell up the kitchen a bit but never had any problems at all!


----------



## 8legs2fangs (Aug 20, 2012)

i personaly wouldnt use anything but cork in a higher humidity enclosure. only reason being cork is mold resistance where-as other woods/barks are not. i just play it safe


----------



## Merfolk (Aug 20, 2012)

A little round in the microwave (to kill ants mostly) and voilà. I chose bark that contrast with spider colors...


----------



## sbullet (Aug 24, 2012)

Aviara said:


> Nevertheless, if you feel comfortable with the elevated risk of bringing in wood gathered from outside, then that is your choice.


What types of elevated risk are you referring to?


----------



## J Morningstar (Aug 24, 2012)

I use locust tree bark often, baked or just rinsed throughly, there are ones here where the bark naturally comes off in huge sections, works great for years.


----------



## ArborealLotus (Apr 19, 2021)

Aviara said:


> Microwaving sounds kind of dangerous, like the wood might explode...


Sorry... what? 

Microwaving wood would have NO risk of this sort.



*edit*  I know I’m posting 9 years after this thread.. but couldn’t pass that by unaddressed for ppl like me googling how ppl use found wood for their Ts


----------

